# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  newbie questions on making myself a 3D-printed prosthetic for finger tip

## harlequin

I am learning Fusion 360 and planning to purchase a 3D printer but basically a noob in the field.  

The burning question I have is, to make something like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFX26QuBAs8 

 [SOFTWARE] how highly skilled in 3D modelling do I have to be; beginner, intermediate or advanced? 

[HARDWARE] will be there be technical issues printing what technically be a "cylinder" on its side? 
how will the pieces be joined?   

I would be most grateful if some light could be shed on these questions.  Thank you.

----------


## curious aardvark

as for design level. 
It would be fairly easy to do in openscad - the cad program I use. 
Fusion 360 has a steeper learning curve. 

But design is almost entirely down the the creativity of the individual. 

That looks like a pretty simple model - to me. 
I would probably print it in sections with a mixture of rigid filament and flexible filament. 

Printer wise. consider an idex. 
An idex printer with sluble filament in one extruder can make really complex prints much easier. 

also consider a resin printer. 
The post processing is more involved and the raw resin is fairly nasty stuff. 
But detail and print quiality is far superior to fdm prints. 
And the resins are coming down in price with a lot more different types available as well. 

It might be the better option.

----------


## harlequin

Thank you, curious aardvark.    I started with Fusion 360 due to the abundance of YouTube videos and courses -- to learn the ropes of 3D modelling -- but have a secret plan to migrate to Open Source FreeCAD. That said, I will take a look at OpensCAD, as per your suggestion. I know this will be a long road and a long learning curve.   

I was planning to purchase an Original Prusa MK3 but will also look into Idex and its availability. I believe resin printers are above my budget right now. Please correct me is I am wrong.    

Doesn't Prusa MK3 has soluble filament capabilities? If not, which Idex model are you referring to?     

Could you elaborate "print it in sections with a mixture of rigid and flexible filament"? A piece with both rigid and flexible filaments or different pieces either with rigid or flexible?    

I know these are newbie questions? I hope you don't mind.   

Thank you so much.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

There is many you-tube videos as I started I too was a newbie, using You tube videos.
I found one piece at a time learning as I built the attached model below.

If I can do this anyone can..

New Case Layout.jpg

Started with a rectangle block, howled out the inside, contoured the corners... ect... ect...
Until I finally designed this snap together controller case for my 3D Printer using Fusion 360 free for hobbiest.

----------

